# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  estanozolol real or fake?

## texasmk4

do they still make these i can get some of these

----------


## Dizz28

I've heard they are still producing that in mexico.

----------


## texasmk4

is it any good?

----------


## PT

i havnt seen them in years but i used to use them all the time

----------


## PT

even though it says australia on them i belive they were always produced in mexico. what is the expiration date on those?

----------


## Dizz28

Yes, they've always been produced in Mexico. As for the quality, I have no idea anymore. They were one of the best Mexi-labs around in thier hay day.

----------

